# oil pressure issue



## agelyno55 (May 27, 2010)

hey guys
i have a '99 passat 1.8t. i have some oil problems. i bought it this way. the oil pick up screen was cloged, cleaned it, put it back on. still no oil pressure. now i don't know if the oil pump is bad, or the engine is cloged, or something else? i'd like to test it first, to see if the oil will flow through the engine. only after that i will replace the pump. there is no oil whatsoever at the cam bearings. and the engine makes a really bad knocking noise. what should i do as a next step?
any advise would help. and thanks in advence.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Drop the pump and get some oil on the pump gears to help it self prime. What weight oil are you trying to get it to pump? Too thick and it won't lift it if the gears are dry, they need oil on them to help them seal and create the suction.


----------



## agelyno55 (May 27, 2010)

i see what you are saying. but when i dropped the oil pan, the oil was flowing out the pickup tube, so the pump had oil in it. how about the pump doesn't make enough psi?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

doubtful, I would be more worried about the cam bearings in the head, they are the first thing to lose oil press and the last thing that you want to be w/o oil. Oil running out of the pick-up tube does not mean the pump works. I would drop the pump and check it. 

Have you put a gauge on it to see if it is making any pressure?


----------



## agelyno55 (May 27, 2010)

i did not, but i got a new pump today, tomorow i will put it on. i'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## agelyno55 (May 27, 2010)

i installed a new oil pump, still no pressure. took off the head, crancked the engine with no head on, not a drop of oil came up. so i'm asuming that the block is cloged somewhere. what do you think?


----------



## agelyno55 (May 27, 2010)

I disassembled the engine, ofcourse the bearings were worn, a leyer was melted, the crankshaft is really bad scratched. So i ended up buying another crankshaft, a good used one. I bought it from a salvage yard, and i kinda rely on the guy word when i purchased it. Was closing time, big rush, and... 'course got the wrong one. The bigest problem is, that i allready installed it, and i noticed only when i tryed to put the torque converter in place. Now, my question, can i swap the torque converter to a matching with the crankshaft one, or i need to get the right part? Is there any other diference between the two crankshafts besides the converter end?
thanks!!! :banghead:


----------

